# Disowning My Damselfly



## MudNPink (Jun 13, 2010)

Ladies, what are you riding saddle-wise that is comfortable for 1-5 hours trail riding?

Thanks!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

*Welcome to the giant can of worms*

Everyone's arse is different, so just because a saddle works for me doesn't mean it will work for you.

However, if you can mention specifically WHY you and your saddle are breaking up, perhaps we can set you up on a blind date with one more suitable. Was it too narrow/wide? Too hard/soft? Chafing anywhere?

Over the years I've found a flat, fairly firm, smooth saddle is my friend on the long haul. My sit bones are pretty wide though so many of the men's performance saddles are too narrow.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ +1, just ordered a second Lithia to replace the Spec. Ariel on my summer bike. I though the Ariel was comfy, but when I recently switched back from the fatbike with the Lithia to the softtail with the Ariel, it just was not the same anymore.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Interesting, I love my Ariels!!


----------



## MudNPink (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I found out one of my local bike shops has the specialized assometer! I am so there!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Schweet. 

I've been using a Specialized Jett 155 for years on my road bike... in fact I think I might have worn it out as it's looking a little wonky these days and I should pick up another at some point. It's also a candidate for when the old Selle Italia TransAm LDYs on my MTBs wear out/get destroyed.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

I also like the Specialized Lithia (mine have the older graphics-not sure if the saddle has changed). I just picked up a Specialized Jett, but haven't tried it yet. I had a 2006 Jett and I loved the way it felt for the first hour or so, but for longer rides it hurt my sit bones because it didn't have enough padding. The new Jett's have significantly more padding, so I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## Christieland (Mar 12, 2012)

MudNPink said:


> Thanks everyone! I found out one of my local bike shops has the specialized assometer! I am so there!


The assometer worked GREAT for me in finding a rad road bike saddle. Now just need to order the same one for my Camber - the one that came on it, well, it feels like a cross section of it would look like a crowned road. I don't notice it when dirt riding, but had a 40 minute road climb on Sunday before we got to the park and it was horrible!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

++1 for the Specialized Ariel saddle for me. The hard part is finding them in my size - 143mm. I've tried a multitude of women's saddles it seems and the Ariel just feels the best. I like the generous cutout in the middle, which is where I usually experience all of my problems. Stalking eBay pays off sometimes and you can find them at a great deal. 
I tried the WTB Deva and it about killed me. I couldn't ride it for more than a 1/2 hour without severe pain/pressure, no matter how I adjusted it - and it was the same width as my Ariel. The groove in the center just wasn't cutting it for me.


----------



## LaBelle23 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm looking for 2 new saddles as well. I have been on the Selle Italia San Marco for 10+ years, but they don't make it anymore. I hated my Terry Demelsfly and don't use it anymore. I need something with a cut-out, with some width, and a decent amount of padding, without being too bulky. Any suggestions other then the Specialized saddles?


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

I love my Selle Italia Lady (LDY) Gel flow - it works on all of my bikes - my butt likes what she likes and I don't mess with that  The cutout isn't too long for me, and the cutout is more narrow than the Diva. There is some padding, but just enough without being too much (for me at least).

Some LBS do have demo programs, this is a nice way to try out different saddles without shelling out a lot of scratch in advance...


----------



## LaBelle23 (Jun 9, 2010)

I picked up the Selle Italian LDY Gel Flow as well since it was the most similar to my 10+ yr old saddle and it was perfect from the 1st ride. I didn't think the search would be so easy, but it was a matter of measuring the width of my old saddle, seeing that the cut-out was the same and then comparing to the current line-up of selle italia saddles. Now to buy a few more while they still make them!


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

LaBelle23 said:


> I picked up the Selle Italian LDY Gel Flow as well since it was the most similar to my 10+ yr old saddle and it was perfect from the 1st ride. I didn't think the search would be so easy, but it was a matter of measuring the width of my old saddle, seeing that the cut-out was the same and then comparing to the current line-up of selle italia saddles. Now to buy a few more while they still make them!


I have this saddle road and mountain bikes. It isn't inexpensive, but well worth it.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

Catrin said:


> I have this saddle road and mountain bikes. It isn't inexpensive, but well worth it.


I second the nod for Selle. I was riding Terry's for years and got a Selle stock on my mountain bike and have been converted and replaced my road saddle as well.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the LDY Gelflow, but I do really like the Lady SLR Gelflow... it's a little narrower w/less padding and a larger cutout


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

I used to be a Terry Butterfly fan but I've left them and gone to Selle Italia DIVA Gel Flow, one for each of my bikes. Those Selle Italias are a revelation! 

There are subtle differences between the Selle Italia LDY and the DIVA. Correct me if I'm wrong, somebody, but I think the DIVA is a bit longer overall than the LDY, and narrower through the nose.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

MudNPink said:


> Ladies, what are you riding saddle-wise that is comfortable for 1-5 hours trail riding?
> 
> Thanks!


I hear you on the damselfly. That was possibly the most painful saddle I've ever used. I think it's meant more for road racing than mtb, or something. :shrug:

I'm riding a Specialized Lithia right now. I'm looking for a replacement because a) I don't really like the "V" on the rear - it's pointy & I've taken it in the gut a couple of times and b) somewhere along the line I bent it and one side is a few mm lower than the other. I'm probably going to try one of the Sella Italias first.

...we need a saddle demo day!

The most comfortable saddle I've ever ridden is my (now ancient) Terry Liberator. It's really a bit wide for XC riding for me, though. And, Terry seems to have changed the design a few years back; they don't seem quite the same shape any more.

gabrielle


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Love my Selle Italia Diva Lady gel flow saddles. The saddle has a large DIVA on it with "Lady" in tiny letters underneath.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Wife was using a Terry Butterfly I think (came on the bike - used), and it didn't fit her very well. Went to the local Specialized shop where I always go, and she it up the "ass-o-meter". We are trying a 143mm Specialized Riva on her bike now, and she said that it is a pretty comfortable seat. She hasn't done more than about an hour and a half ride on it though, so I don't know about a 5 hour ride mentioned by the OP. 

I am currently on what I believe is the men's version of the Riva, and I love it. Might be something to consider.


----------

